# How to take Longer exposures than 30 seconds?



## Reece Man (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a Nikon D60 and I found myself holding down the shutter release in bulb mode last night because I couldn't find the proper setting to release it for two minutes... Could anyone help me out with this?


----------



## ann (Sep 19, 2009)

you need to get a remote control device. put the shutter in bulb  mode and then fire the remote and watch the clock. a stop watch is a good t hing to have in your gadget bag.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 19, 2009)

It doesn't appear the D60 has an interval timer, so another alternative would be the wireless remote shutter release *ML-L3* at ~$18USD. Press once to open the shutter..... bend down to pick up your drink, sandwich, joint or cigarette while counting internally or verbally (one Mississippi, two Mississippi........)  .... press again and the shutter closes. Well worth the cost IMO.


----------



## ann (Sep 19, 2009)

that is a lot of mississippi's for two minutes :lmao:


----------



## KmH (Sep 19, 2009)

kundalini said:


> It doesn't appear the D60 has an interval timer, so another alternative would be the wireless remote shutter release *ML-L3* at ~$18USD. Press once to open the shutter..... bend down to pick up your drink, sandwich, joint or cigarette while counting internally or verbally (one Mississippi, two Mississippi........) .... press again and the shutter closes. Well worth the cost IMO.


+1 ^^^^ Have one. Works great, but only from in front of the camera because it's infrared and the sensor is on the front of the camera. It's not really a problem for long exposures.

Amazon has the ML-L3 for 14.71 plus shipping. Of course they always offer free shipping if your order is over $25.


----------



## Reece Man (Sep 19, 2009)

KmH said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't appear the D60 has an interval timer, so another alternative would be the wireless remote shutter release *ML-L3* at ~$18USD. Press once to open the shutter..... bend down to pick up your drink, sandwich, joint or cigarette while counting internally or verbally (one Mississippi, two Mississippi........) .... press again and the shutter closes. Well worth the cost IMO.
> ...



Awesome! I didn't know such a thing existed haha. I'll get one at my local camera shop. Gotta support local business!


----------



## KmH (Sep 20, 2009)

Reece Man said:


> Awesome! I didn't know such a thing existed haha.


Page 156 of the D60 users manual, haha. There may be other nice surprises in the manual for you.


----------

